# Turbo & Alubike



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Compatriotas Mountainbaikeros:  

En buen pex. He vivido ya tiempo fuera de nuestro pais. Mi primera bici fue una Nishiki (Road) luego llego mi primera Huffy (Park MTB) que deje abandonada en Monterrey )Alma Mater) ya hace diez primaveras 

Posteriormente me hize Trek porque le consegui a mi Jetta la edicion VW. Siempre he sido fiel a la HT, me parece que es el contacto de mi trasero con el camino lo que me hace disfrutar mas la ruta :madman: 

Mi exnovia tenia una BMC que usaba en Ginebra. Ultimamente tome un par de Specialized que encontre abandonadas en casa de un compañero gabacho. Entre que me decidia por una G. Fisher o una Spec, me encontre un par de Turbos en el Sam's Club.

Estoy introduciendo a mi novia boricua al mundo del MTB, asi que tenganme paciencia y no se vayan contra mis Turbos sin consideracion a la situacion particular. El uso de parque a veces le cae pesado a los componentes que le pone Turbo, no tienen que recordarmelo con acento de Malinche  

De hecho el pre ensamble deja mucho que desear. Cables mal ruteados, tornillos barridos al ponerlos muy a huex. Quien sabe cuantos paisanos trabajan en la linea que a veces se les pasan los kilo-newtons-metro (muchos frijoles)  

A mi Turbo Miztli ya le compre un par de zonzeras para hacerla mas apropiada al uso que le doy cuando mi vieja no me acompaña. Ya encontre algunas rutas interesantes asi que le hare un pequeño upgrade de componentes nada mas que me sobre una lana.

Ahora si, tras la introduccion me gustaria escuchar su opinion, conocimiento y experiencia de Turbo y AluBike en bicicletas de montaña. No sean breves ni denigrantes por fas. Yo soy el primero que puede ver una soldadura de Canondale o BMC y compararla con una de Turbo para hacerlo solito :nono:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Compatriotas Mountainbaikeros:
> 
> En buen pex. He vivido ya tiempo fuera de nuestro pais. Mi primera bici fue una Nishiki (Road) luego llego mi primera Huffy (Park MTB) que deje abandonada en Monterrey )Alma Mater) ya hace diez primaveras
> 
> ...


Hola Arbuz

No he tenido oportunidad de probar las Turbo ni Alubike. En lo personal, prefiero Alubike a Turbo, pienso que han ido mejorando con los años. Creo que la parte mas negativa de estas dos marcas son los componentes. Las tijeras se ven apantallantes para quien no tiene mucha experiencia, pero no creo que tengan un buen desempeño. Los cambios, creo que uno de sus defectos no es que no sean XTR-super cargados con springs de titanio ni nada por el estilo, pero el numero de dientes si creo que sea un problema si quieres salir a montañas. Un casette de 9 velocidades tiene de 11 a 32 ó 34 dientes, pero los que he visto traen menos, lo que si le agregas el peso de la bici y la calidad de suspensión, se hace un poco mas difícil para las subidas largas.

Pero como dijiste, depende mucho del uso que le quieras dar. Y también del presupuesto que tengas. No soy de la idea de que las unicas biclas buenas son las de titanio con ruedas super nice.

Yo lo que pensaría es en los upgrades que le quieras hacer, no estoy seguro que valgan la pena cuando sean significativos. Por decir, si le cambias el cassette, desviadores y mandos a Deore te ha de estar saliendo entre 2,000 a 3,000 pesos (a ojo del cubero miope), una tijera mas o menos igual, o hasta un poco mas.

Bienvenido!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz,

Pa no hacer el cuento largo...

Alubike = OK
Turbo = Ni maiz

Alubike hace cuadros de diseños bastante decentes, lindas soldaduras y unos hidroformados y maquinados que hacen que marcas mas caras parezcan bicis inferiores (aunque no lo sean).

Turbo hace bicis apantalladoras, pero bien chafitas. Lo se porque tuve una Turbo Excess. La geometria me parecio correcta para mis 1.75m, pero pesaba mucho y su durabilidad no era ... er... sobresaliente. Problemas con pivotes, suspension, etc. Aun asi, acumulo 2600km en su segundo año antes que me la robara una caco. Donde crees? Pues claro!!! En el DF!!

Despues tuve una Alubike Reactor... mucho mejor. Ligerita, aguantadora, muy bien para uso de montaña. Yo la arme con componentes de verguenza, porque de fabrica los componentes no pueden ser peores y tanto Alubike como Turbo malentienden "economia" y ahorran en la tijera y amortiguador... pero eso si! La condenada bici trae partes Easton!!! Creo que deben seguir el ejemplo de otras marcas y poner la lana en mejores suspensiones y frenos, aunque la bici este llena de componentes chafitas por otra parte.

En mi muy personal opinion, no siento mucha diferencia entre my poste Thomson y el generico Giant que tenia... Si, el Thomson es mas bonito y ligero, mas durable... Pero ya sobre la bici, no hace mucha diferencia.

En cambio, si hay un MUNDO de diferencia entre una Manitou Six y una Axel. Hay mucha diferencia entre un freno Deore 476 y un Avid BB5. Eso si lo puedo sentir en la bici. Creo que el incremento en precio no es drastico.

Ni Alubike, ni Turbo tienen una bici de MTB "de batalla". Son o muy chafitas o muy de Competicion... Sin embargo, los cuadros Alubike son bastante decentes y pueden armar una buena bici.

Aquella Alubike que menciono, la arme porque lo mas barato en aquel tiempo era una Scott G-Zero por 8500 pesos. Las suspes eran chafitas y tenia un drivetrain de 8 vel. Yo arme la Alubike por poco menos de 9000 pesos con un grupo Deore de 9sp y frenos de disco mecanicos. Bastante mejor que la Scott, aunque no tuviera tanto "bling factor".

Comprale un cuadro Alubike y armalo con componentes de MTB de a deveras y baratitos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mi primer bici de montaña fué una Turbo. Completamente rígida, 21 velocidades. Nunca hice nada realmente técnico en ella pero aguantó un buen. Luego me hice de un cuadro doble suspensión marca "patito". A pesar de ello la bicla daba el "gatazo", tan así que en una de esas me la robaron. Las que vinieron ya es otra historia... volviendo al punto, creo que no sabría por cual decidirme si tuviera que escoger entre Turbo y Alubike. He visto gente con ambas marcas (en diferentes modelos) y hay quienes les han sacado buen jugo tanto a unas como a otras.

Lo que es cierto es que ambas están orientadas al mercado "barato". Pero coincido en que una Alubike con unos componentes decentes puede resultar una bicla muy guerrera. En general cualquiera puede ser un buen comienzo: si no termina de gustar el MTB, no se pierde mucho, pero si te envicias... no tardarás mucho en reírte por lo que gastaste en tu primer bici respecto de lo que has gastado (y gastarás) en tu más reciente adquisición.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

pues yo tambien coincido en que Alubike esta mejor, de hecho mi primer bici fue una Turbo, bastante pesada por cierto! Salvo por lo que menciona Roberto sobre las 8 velocidades en general las rigidas de Alubike no se ven mal, hacer el cambio a 9 vel. depende mas bien de tu condicion fisica y quiza con $800 pesos la andas armando (cambios lx + SRAM 950), con un poco de paciencia puedes ir poniendole lo que realmente necesites o igual y lo que te guste.
Pasar de la Turbo a la Merida fue un cambio enorme, aun cuando la Merida no tiene una super suspension ni frenos de disco, es con la bici que mejor me la he pasado! Quiza el brinco de Alubike a Merida/Giant/Canondale/Specialized no sea tan dramatico, cualquiera de esos cuadros puede dar muy buena batalla (hablando de HT), dar el brinco desde Turbo si es mucha diferencia, por lo menos en mi experiencia.
Independientemente de la bici en la que andes lo mas importante es andar, una buena base aerobica, fuerza en las piernas y habilidad para manejar solo son imputables al motor, una buena bici ayuda pero no te hace mucho mas rapido (y dimelo a mi!). En fin! Disfruten sus bicis, sus salidas y el tiempo pedaleando, que luego es lo que suele faltar cuando ya andas en una bici buena...

El Rivas


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Yo no usé ni turbo ni Alubike pero si una Benotto que no me fallaba casi nunca y a decir verdad en subida no habia mucha diferencia como ahora con las bicis actuales que tengo... como dice Arivas... es cuestión del que pedalea, el quién enciende el alma de la cleta... pero si hablamos de descensos ahí si habia mucha distancia... sobre todo por lo castigada que termina tu cuello, espalda y brazos...

Si me preguntas te puedo decir que te vayas por un cuadro Alubike XTC o XTR o que diablos! que alguién por favor pueda corregirme.. el nombre correcto de ese cuadro pero es de tubería Easton... y no son tan caros...

Un saludo.

Sir Ranazzotti.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Si me preguntas te puedo decir que te vayas por un cuadro Alubike XTC o XTR o que diablos! que alguién por favor pueda corregirme.. el nombre correcto de ese cuadro pero es de tubería Easton... y no son tan caros...


Alubike XTA 4000/4000 Pro


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

A mi me late mas el Dragonfly... seguro que mas pesado, pero mas robusto y aguantador.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Momento...*

Por curiosidad busqué el precio de las Alubike XTA 4000 y me encontré con el sitio Ciclo UZI que está en Polanco y no son tan baratas: $19,950 pesos por el modelo "sencillo"... por ese dinero hay mejores opciones, empezando por una Stumpjumper Disc por $1,600usd con suspension Fox y frenos de disco... alcanza hasta para el boleto de avión para ir por ella. Y como ese hay muchos otros ejemplos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Por curiosidad busqué el precio de las Alubike XTA 4000 y me encontré con el sitio Ciclo UZI que está en Polanco y no son tan baratas: $19,950 pesos por el modelo "sencillo"... por ese dinero hay mejores opciones, empezando por una Stumpjumper Disc por $1,600usd con suspension Fox y frenos de disco... alcanza hasta para el boleto de avión para ir por ella. Y como ese hay muchos otros ejemplos.


Cierto... La Dragonfly esta en 4500... por esa lana, caminas dos locales y te compras una Giant en Viansi con mejores componentes por 5000-6000.

La clave (si la bici completa es solo una opcion) es comprar un cuadro solo. Se consiguen por unos 1000 baros que es como 500 pesos mas barato que un Norco o Java de similar calidad.

Claro, el XTA debe estar cariñosito.

Chale... deberian ser mas baratas, no?

Blatido... Te late Sepultura?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Blatido... Te late Sepultura?


Of course... el año pasado estuvieron acá en GDL y fuí a verlos, se puso bueno el toquín. Aunque prefiero su época con Max Cavalera, ya sabes, Schyzophrenia, Arise, Chaos A.D....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Chaos A.D....


De ahi salio tu "signature", no?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> De ahi salio tu "signature", no?


Correcto, de la canción "Refuse/Resist". ¿También te late el rock "pesadón"?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uh, deberias de conocer a Rocky Rene


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> ¿También te late el rock "pesadón"?


Abuelita, soy tu nieto!!!!!

Que? Hay de otra musica?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*TURBO is very good , excellent, powerful*

Amigos :
Debo comentar alguna experiencia con Turbo .

He tenido la oportunidad de usar turbo y la
verdad me funcionó en forma excelente .

Me dió muy buenos resultados , el desempeño fué sorprendente , arrancaba mucho mas rápido , subía mejor y no le afectaba la altura se soplaba a
cualquier otro que no tuviera Turbo .

Mi turbo era un ejemplo de la tecnología mexicana .

Lástima que una vez se descompuso el turbo , medio me lo arreglaron , pero ya nunca fuè lo mismo y tuve que vender mi Spirit RT 1993 ............

the last biker.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

[

Mi turbo era un ejemplo de la tecnología mexicana .

Lástima que una vez se descompuso el turbo , medio me lo arreglaron , pero ya nunca fuè lo mismo y tuve que vender mi Spirit RT 1993 ............

the last biker.[/QUOTE]

JAJAJA!

YA ME LA ESTABA CREYENDO!!!

No se podria esperar menos del grandioso Last Biker!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

blatido said:


> Of course... el año pasado estuvieron acá en GDL y fuí a verlos, se puso bueno el toquín. Aunque prefiero su época con Max Cavalera, ya sabes, Schyzophrenia, Arise, Chaos A.D....


Sepultura solo existió durante la época de su primer demo disco Bestial Devastation-Morbid Visions hasta el bien logrado Chaos A.D.... mi humilde opinión.

Yo los fui a ver por ahi del ´92 en su gira con Arise (I.M.P.R.E.S.I.O.N.A.N.T.E. :rockon: ), para mi este y Beneath The Remains son sus mejores discos.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Uh, deberias de conocer a Rocky Rene


hehehe...Yeah! :rockon: :band: :drumroll: :headphones: :rant: :devil: :cornut: ut: :ihih:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> A mi me late mas el Dragonfly... seguro que mas pesado, pero mas robusto y aguantador.


yep, ese es el bueno y se ve bien aguantador


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Gracias paisanos. Ademas de extrañar los nopales no me habia dado cuenta que extrañaba nuestro acento 

En Mexico tenemos años, decadas de fabricar bicis. Pero creo que tacitamente todos conocemos "la verdad" y nos la reservamos 

La Turbo que compre solo es en realidad porque me la trajeron a la Isla del Encanto a un precio de cuatro o cinco cenitas. Asi que con una dieta baja en caloria$ ni me dolio la adquisicion de un par.
La Miztli en Mexico no se que precio tenga, si alguien lo sabe les agradecere me lo hagan saber. Aca la Miztli (Alivio/Acera 24Vel.) salio en 268 pesos puertorriqueños. Entiendo que en Mexico los cambios son Deore (27Vel).

Los componentes son marca propia (Fiamme hechos en la India y oriente). Feos y pesados. El cuadro dice Hecho en Mexico. Voy a postear algunas fotos solo para la posteridad. Turbo no vende cuadros segun me respondieron en servicio al cliente y AluBike creo que le vende a España BH que se vende en una tienda local a precio de "Importada de Europa" 

El upgrade de la Miztli sera uno muy basico, el cuadro dice 7005 Double Butted y no se ve tan mal. Trae la geometria baja como la Genesis o Specialized. COmo info, un cuadro comercial aluminio 6000 o 7000 se encuentra en EE.UU. (de origen oriental) en 70 a 140 dolares.

Mucho del negocio de las bicis es como los autos. Emocional. Yo estoy emocionado con una BMC pero eso significa Fox, Carbon, DTSwiss, Et$etera et$etera... asi que por mientras me entretengo con un poco de ingenieria italomexicana indotaiwanesa 

Yo peco de patriotero a veces, eso pasa por estudiar economia e ingenieria.

Saludos!!!

Los precios de Polanco llevan un sobreprecio por la ubicacion. Yo vi la misma bici en Guadalajara por un poco menos. Creo que es un error de las fabricas mexicanas el no atender a su mercado, pero ahi vamos pian pianito. Creo que tambien es nuestra tarea el "hacerles saber" que no somos tan mensos y que deben ajustar los precios y mejorar los componentes para no andar persiguiendo una bici taiwanesa o china con marca blin blinera. Hay que entenderlos tambien, se confunden facilmente porque llegan las Huffy o Mongoose chinas a Sears, WalMart o Costco en 150 dolares :s

PD. Por cierto, consegui unos Diadora Geko y unos Time Control Z en una de esas especiales de internet con 20% de descuento adicional y estoy muy contento. Nunca habia usado clipless!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Disculpen, ?les molesta informar a un gabacho perdido? Es que algunas palabras no entiendo bien, por lo menos relacionadas con las bicis. Son estas: zonzera, tijeras, cambios, amortiguador, y suspes. Tengo unas ideas pero no estoy seguro. Si alguien me las traduce, te agradezco.

Arbuz, tampoco se mucho de las bicis, pero se me hace que te parece mejor las de 3x9. Recomiendo no hacerle mucho caso a eso. Algunos prefieren de a 8 atras porque supuestemente las de a 9 estan mas dispuestas a perder la afinacion y atorrarse con el lodo. Eso no se porque nunca tenia de a 9. A mi me gustan de a 8 por motivo algo tonto- !si todo el mundo tiene de a 9, quiero algo aparte, sea de a 8 o de a 10! Con lo de los frenos de disco, no creo que son siempre mejores. Anduve un ratito con bici prestada que tenia de discos y en ESA bici no me gustaron. Eran muy ruidosos. Creo que pesan tantito mas que frenos del rin y dicen que no les conviene algunas "forks" (?tijeras?) ligeras que a lo mejor sirven a poco para los frenos de antes. Como soy bien flaco -unos 60 Kilos, mis frenos de rin me ajustan aun mojados. Para otros, me imagino que si les salen mejor los de disco. Nomas que no son SIEMPRE mejor. Depende. Mucha suerte y disfruta todo el investigar y comparar si te gusta igual que a mi.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Disculpen, ?les molesta informar a un gabacho perdido? Es que algunas palabras no entiendo bien, por lo menos relacionadas con las bicis. Son estas: zonzera, tijeras, cambios, amortiguador, y suspes. Tengo unas ideas pero no estoy seguro. Si alguien me las traduce, te agradezco.


Zonzeras - Silly stuff
Tijeras - Fork
Cambios - shifts
Amortiguador - shock
suspes - Short form of "suspensiones", Suspension


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Contrarian = Contreras 

3x8 o 3x9 o ¿3x10?!!! Tambien soy contreras R&R 

Creo que depende de la individualidad. El uso que realmente le daras a la bicicleta. Las rutas, los obstaculos, la experiencia, tu peso y gustos. Mi mensaje es originalmente para evaluar las marcas Biciclo/Turbo y Mercurio/BH/AluBike de Mexico. Entiendo que Turbo cambio su catalogo el año pasado asi como AluBike que no solo fabrica cuadros para EE.UU. sino que arma bicis para el mercado interno y ha colocado algunas en mercados externos como Texas o España.

https://www.alubike.com.mx/catalogo/
https://www.turbo.com.mx/mtbitalia.htm

En cuanto a cambios 8 o 9, pues procuro usar los cambios intermedios porque por problemas de afinacion o condiciones de terreno o cambios, he tenido malas experiencias cuando la cadena se sale del engranaje 
Nunca he tenido unos buenos cambios, asi que prefiero estar del lado seguro 

Esta es la bici que tengo ahora, mira:










Miztli in nahuatl generally means cat. Turbo says it means Jaguar and since Ocelotl may mean Ocelote, well, Miztli may mean either a panthera cat or any wild cat (felinae). Eitherway it comes in 7005 Double butted aluminum with Acera and Alivio derrailleurs (Deore in Mexico), heavy and ugly Fiamme (el cheapo Turbo) components and a crappy Suntour square crank and 75mm oil fork. But as russians say, it may be crap but it is MY crap


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Benotto*



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Yo no usé ni turbo ni Alubike pero si una Benotto que no me fallaba casi nunca y a decir verdad en subida no habia mucha diferencia como ahora con las bicis actuales que tengo...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Yo también tuve una Benotto , mejor dicho todavía la tengo , es una
> Monte Rosa color verde Lotus Racing Team , (órale..)


El color no es oficialmente nombrado "BRG"? (British Racing Green - Hace tiempo en la F1 los autos se pintaban en el color del pais de la Escuderia, siendo Verde para Inglaterra, Azul para Francia, Rojo para Italia y Plata para Alemania)

En fin... yo tambien tuve una Benotto...pero Monte Bello. Esa me la robaron. Tenia detalles chingones que las mas nuevas Benotto no tenian como punteras con el nombre de la marca. Pesaba como 2 toneladas, pero no hay nada como un buen cuadro de Acero.

Eso si, como le tenia envidia a un cuate que tenia una Schwinn Paramount y una Diamondback (cuando Diamondback hacia bicis de alto pex) Ascent. Una tenia un XT completo (si, completo de aquellos tiempos, con poste y tazas de direccion incluidas) y la otra tenia una mas nuevo (y mas perron) LX... solo le faltaba las tazas de direccion y el poste que eran de otra marca.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW!!! Me interesa la canastilla, el casco y los Ten Pack! Eso en la Flux se veria Castigador!!!

El Rivas


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*ª*

[
Mi estimado Rocky René :

Yo también tuve una Benotto , mejor dicho todavía la tengo , es una
Monte Rosa color verde Lotus Racing Team , (órale..) ésa bici en relación
costo-desempeño no tiene competencia (me costó toda la bici menos que un poste de
asiento Thomson ) ..........................

JAJAJAJA!

The Last Biker a la Carga!

Me interesa la canastilla XTR pero de Sailor Moon! No está fuera de sctock? :skep:

Estoy pensando ( Felicidades! ) la posibilidad de vender mis rocky´s y hacerme de una... creo que no necesito más para pasarmela bién....:skep:

No sabes si hay con la versión del "Cuau" - si el famoso hijo prodigo de Tepito y de Sta. Ursula - en posición de celebración de gol pegado arriba en el stem y en acabado "Gold Naco".. Sería como llevar un Jaguar o un Cadillac!

Por cierto Turbo hace una del Club América... como no pensé en ella para mi !SS:madman: :yikes:

En fin !

Ya veremos quién tiene la bici mas perrona :rockon: :drumroll:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ahh que si para bicis perronas vamos, yo tengo una benotto edición limitada thomson, NETA! para aquellos pocos conocedores seguro escucharon que para el 2007 saldrán al mercado unas 10 cletas de estas, estoy pensando en pimpearla como thelastbiker pero estoy esperando que mi tienda consiga tiritas para los puños metalicas, para que brille con el sol! y para las ruedas cubiertas para rayos de los pumas de la unam! 
nose si ponerle canastilla pero ya tengo bandera con resorte tipo vagamondo.

y para que vean el cuadro thomson benotto ahi les dejo una imagen


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No me hagan poner la GT Rigida ok? ajjajaja

Para aqueños que no llegaron a tener el gusto de concoerla, la Gt Rigida era la reina de todas las bicis!

Cromoly, frenos vbrake Altus, desviador Acera, rines de acero y llantas Tornel de 30 pesos....


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

¿Algo Parecido?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Tengo una crisis emocional....*

No se que hacer... estoy instalado en una crisis y quiero vender mis bicis....

Solo quedarme con una.... vendo mi Rocky HT y mi SS Norquillo? :skep:

O solo la Rocky?

O vendo la Doble?

O vendo la Doble y la SS?

O las dos Rocky´s?:eekster:

O vendo la SS y me quedo mis dos Rocky´s? 
 :nonod: :blush: ut: :shocked: :sad: :crazy:

:madman: necesito ayuda profesional.... !!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No se que hacer... estoy instalado en una crisis y quiero vender mis bicis....
> 
> Solo quedarme con una.... vendo mi Rocky HT y mi SS Norquillo? :skep:
> 
> ...


Si la crisis no es muy grave, vende las rigidas y quedate con la doble; es todo lo que necesitas

Pero.. ya si de plano la crisis es mayor, vende todas y ahorra para el psicologo y los medicamentos. Sin cleta crearás un circulo vicioso donde necesitarás más lana para las medicinas y consultas

Ya en serio, fijate cual ocupas más y cuales no ocupas casí. No vale la pena (en terminos de inversión) tener una bici cara que casi no se usa. No se si lo dices en serio, pero eso es lo que yo haría.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No se que hacer... estoy instalado en una crisis y quiero vender mis bicis....
> Solo quedarme con una.... vendo mi Rocky HT y mi SS Norquillo? :skep:
> O solo la Rocky?
> O vendo la Doble?
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky Renè:

Mi recomendaciòn es :

1.- Vende todo y luego còmprate la bici que realmente quieres o necesitas .

2.- Al vender pon a tus bicis un precio realmente interesante para el futuro comprador y que no le pierdas mucho , una negociaciòn ganar-ganar , tu recuperas lana y ya con cash puedes comprar lo que quieras.

3.- No te encariñes con ninguna bici , todas son buenas , divertidas en su momento , pero nada màs .

Yo acabo de vender mi Motolite, en los ùltimos doce meses vendì tres Intense, dos Motolites, dos Turners y no extraño a ninguna .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> ¿Algo Parecido?


Veo estas dos fotos juntas y no puedo dejar de imaginarme cosas...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No se que hacer... estoy instalado en una crisis y quiero vender mis bicis....
> 
> Solo quedarme con una.... vendo mi Rocky HT y mi SS Norquillo? :skep:
> 
> ...


Vende dos (las que quieras) y comprate un coche con rack incluido... Ya me canse de pedalear de mi casa a Chiluca!!! No manches, hacemos 50% Pavimento - 50% Tierra... asi ninguna llanta decente dura!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cuanto haces de tu casa a chiluca Warp?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Cuanto haces de tu casa a chiluca Warp?


Unos 16km quitale o ponle 2... Es todo de subida. Desde muy cerca del Metro Rosario (545 sabe donde vivo), hasta el Modulo de Terraceria o Tecalli.

Quitale unos 2km si es nadamas hasta el "Super H".

En tiempo, es como una hora y media (No tiene caso cansarte antes de llegar a la tierra).

De ahi, sigues subiendo hasta Espiritu Santo.

(Entre mas viejo, mas trabajo me cuesta llegar hasta alla... )


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Veo estas dos fotos juntas y no puedo dejar de imaginarme cosas...


JAJAJAJA! Que pega! encima podría ser linterna-vibrador

tienes la patente!

Dios! este foro se esta volviendo a otras tendencias...

Que el todopoderoso nos perdone....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> En tiempo, es como una hora y media (No tiene caso cansarte antes de llegar a la tierra).


1.5 horas no esta nada mal para los 16ks; mi velocidad promedio en subida es de 9km/h. Y mira que la subida a chiluca no está sencilla, los coches se echan buena gas en ella.

OTOH, La idea vender las bicis y comprar el coche es la mejor de todas , más si eso garantiza un raite:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> 1.5 horas no esta nada mal para los 16ks; mi velocidad promedio en subida es de 9km/h. Y mira que la subida a chiluca no está sencilla, los coches se echan buena gas en ella.


Hay tipos que se la avientan como si fueran en coche!!! Me pasan como si fuera un poste!!!:yikes:

Para clarificar... Nosotros no subimos por Lomas (esa esta mas cabresta), subimos por Atizapan que esta mas "tranquila".

Pero por lo menos Chiluca no esta tan canija como si quisiera llegar a SNT rodando... esa si que esta muy, pero muy cabrita!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Pero.. ya si de plano la crisis es mayor, vende todas y ahorra para el psicologo y los medicamentos. Sin cleta crearás un circulo vicioso donde necesitarás más lana para las medicinas y consultas 

Ya en serio, fijate cual ocupas más y cuales no ocupas casí. No vale la pena (en terminos de inversión) tener una bici cara que casi no se usa. No se si lo dices en serio, pero eso es lo que yo haría.

MI ESTIMADO RITO TIENES RAZÓN LA VERDAD ES QUE LA CHAMBA ME RESTA MUCHO TIEMPO PARA MONTAR EN CLETA Y PUES SI APOSTARÍA POR LA DOBLE ... IGUAL VENDO LA BICI QUE LE PUEDO SACAR MAS PARTIDO Y JUGO ECONÓMICAMENTE... ESTA EN SUSPENSO MI DESICIÓN.... GRACIAS!  

Yo acabo de vender mi Motolite, en los ùltimos doce meses vendì tres Intense, dos Motolites, dos Turners y no extraño a ninguna .

Saludos.

the last biker
AH! SI VIERAS A MI AMADA ETSX NO LA DEJARIA POR NADA... ME DARÍANOSTALGIA Y TANTA TRISTEZA QUE NO VOLVERÍA A RODAR NÚNCA MÁS!:bluefrown:

BUENO CONSIDERANDO LA ELECCIÓN ME IRÍA POR VENDER UNA RIGIDA... YA ESTOY VIEJO Y MIS RODILLAS ME PIDEN MAS CONFORT... MI ETSX ESTA BIÉN CUIDADA Y NO ME HA FALLADO... PERO IGUAL LE CAMBIARÍA SU AMORTIGUADOR POR UN FOX RP3... TAMBIÉN LO TENGO CONTEMPLADO....



Warp said:


> Vende dos (las que quieras) y comprate un coche con rack incluido... Ya me canse de pedalear de mi casa a Chiluca!!! No manches, hacemos 50% Pavimento - 50% Tierra... asi ninguna llanta decente dura!!


EN ESO ANDO MI ESTIMADO TOC....PERO PUEDES VERLO POR EL LADO BUENO... TENEMOS MEJOR CONDICIÓN FISICA.. A PARTE DE RODAR TODO EL DÍA EN MONTAÑA, NOS AVENTAMOS OTRO PAR DE HORAS PARA IR Y REGRESAR A NUESTRA HUMILDE MORADA....

NADA QUE NO SE PUEDA ARREGLAR CON UNAS LLANTAS DE $40 VARITOS! :arf:

EL RACK ES OTRA COSA.... PODRIA VENDER DOS BICIS PARA UN AUTO Y ut: :winker: LA TECERA BICI VENDERLA PARA EL RACK ... PEQUEÑO GRAN PROBLEMA... YA TENGO AUTO, YA TENGO RACK... Y LA BICI?

SEGUIMOS RODANDO DEDE PRINCIPIO A FIN... RECUERDA QUE ESO NOS HA HECHO MAS HOMBRES! Y AUNQUE TENGA AUTO CREO QUE SERÍA BUENO PARA NUESTRA MENTALIDAD GANADORA SEGUIR BAJO ESA NORMA:thumbsup:  :ihih:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> RECUERDA QUE ESO NOS HA HECHO MAS HOMBRES!


Perdoname.... pero yo ya era bastante hombrecito desde antes... 



ROCKY_RENE said:


> Y AUNQUE TENGA AUTO CREO QUE SERÍA BUENO PARA NUESTRA MENTALIDAD GANADORA SEGUIR BAJO ESA NORMA:thumbsup:  :ihih:


Ay... no ma' !!!!!! 

Ya hablando en serio... pues si, te da un buen de condicion, pero lo malo es que no disfrutas a tope la montaña, porque de ida te cuidas para la tierra y en la tierra siempre tienes que guardar algo para el regreso.

Ni pex...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mejor venganse a rodar a SNT 

O a desierto...

Uh, esta thread si esta como 90% en español jajaja


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Perdoname.... pero yo ya era bastante hombrecito desde antes...
> 
> Ay... no ma' !!!!!!
> 
> ...


.. Yo doy el 100% en todo pavimento y montaña... ida y vuelta....


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Turbo Alium
Alubike XTA


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Turbo Alium


That Turbo is the only bike in the world with Mavic high end wheels and a provision for a kickstand... No sheit! I couldn't believe it when I saw it!


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Its gotta be for the Audi*

I think its for the Audi. Dont want any scratches on the A8 

Shhh... dont tell anyone but I have a Rocket V and a Thudbuster on my Turbo... no kickstand though


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*¿y Benotto?*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow! Think about it! Rather than having to carry a cumbersome camelback with some tiny tools and just 3lts of water, you can carry a whole mechanics tools, water, beer and whatever for the ride. I just wonder if you can put some CK hubs on it.... That would make it the ultimate trail bike! Eat your heart out, RC!


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Wow! Think about it! Rather than having to carry a cumbersome camelback with some tiny tools and just 3lts of water, you can carry a whole mechanics tools, water, beer and whatever for the ride. I just wonder if you can put some CK hubs on it.... That would make it the ultimate trail bike! Eat your heart out, RC!


lol por milochomil


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*What do you know...*

My Turbo survived its first trail 










Even with all that squeaking from punishing the Suntour XCT


----------



## el pinche nacho (Sep 4, 2007)

*una piXCa de verdad*

Saludos a toda la banda, hace varios años me inicié en esto del mtb pero por azares del destino y la escuela me alejé bastante tiempo y actualmente estoy retomando el camino (aunque siento que estoy queriendo arrancar en tercera jajaja) ahora me encuentro con toda la nueva tecnologia y tratando de comprenderla y precisamente lo primero fue entender los materiales y geometria de un cuadro para XC. actualmente soy ingeniero industrial y eso me ayudó bastante para entender los procesos y costos en la fabricacion de ciertos cuadros y componentes de alta calidad, y vaya que me lleve una sorpresa al empezar a comparar cuadros mexicanos contra algunas importantes marcas extranjeras, y yo creo que esta informacion es necesaria para todos, alubike mercurio y vital son la misma empresa, el avance que se ha dado en alubike es debido que empezaron a maquilar para empresas extranjeras (si no, no podrían subsistir del pobre mercado mexicano) y les proporcionaron la tecnologia necesaria, es asi que alubike maquiló durante algún tiempo cuadros Rocky Mountain, que vienen siendo iguales a los XTA, es decir un cuadro asi es igual en tecnologia y calidad que un RM, además alubike maquila cuadros para BH, GT (el más conocido agressor es igual a un mercurio Ranger solo que varían los materiales) y sette (shadow frame, buen cuadro). por cierto los componentes vital para mtb son los mismos que son para SETTE (disponible solo en pricepoint.com), tal vez en lo que esta atrasado alubike es en tecnologia de carbon, ya que los nuevos cuadros de carbono y los componentes aero vital carbon dejan mucho que desear. Abordando el tema del carbon, hay una marca mexicana nueva que dice llamarse CARBONEUM, de pronto todos nos alegramos por que al fin teniamos acceso economico a las piezas de carbon, pero lo barato sale caro, para los que les interesa comprarse algún manubrio de esta marca, mejor ahorren y compren easton, hasta que esta marca no mejore sus procesos que tanto presumen, mejor no compren nada, quiero mucho a México y a su gente, y quien te quiere te dice la verdad. Es impresionante el avance tecnológico del mercado MTB y más aún el ingenio científico invertido en todo esto, México tiene los materiales, la tecnología e ingenieros para mejorar este mercado, pero no se donde esta el obstáculo, si es en los recursos, la infraestructura, o en la disposicion de quienes están en el mercado. SIGAN PEDALEANDO!!!!!!!!

LARGA VIDA AL METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (SOBRE TODO SI ES ALUMINIO 7005 JAJAJAJA)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Abuelita, soy tu nieto!!!!!
> 
> Que? Hay de otra musica?


_______________________________________________________________________

Pos namás el RO PROGRESIVO .....

the last biker (el steve hackett de petatiux)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Yo no usé ni turbo ni Alubike pero si una Benotto que no me fallaba casi nunca y a decir verdad en subida no habia mucha diferencia como ahora con las bicis actuales que tengo... como dice Arivas... es cuestión del que pedalea, el quién enciende el alma de la cleta... pero si hablamos de descensos ahí si habia mucha distancia... sobre todo por lo castigada que termina tu cuello, espalda y brazos...
> 
> Si me preguntas te puedo decir que te vayas por un cuadro Alubike XTC o XTR o que diablos! que alguién por favor pueda corregirme.. el nombre correcto de ese cuadro pero es de tubería Easton... y no son tan caros...
> 
> ...


 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Sir Ranazzoti , Jack Sparrow or Rocky René , e-mail me please .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

el pinche nacho said:


> Saludos a toda la banda, hace varios años me inicié en esto del mtb pero por azares del destino y la escuela me alejé bastante tiempo y actualmente estoy retomando el camino (aunque siento que estoy queriendo arrancar en tercera jajaja) ahora me encuentro con toda la nueva tecnologia y tratando de comprenderla y precisamente lo primero fue entender los materiales y geometria de un cuadro para XC. actualmente soy ingeniero industrial y eso me ayudó bastante para entender los procesos y costos en la fabricacion de ciertos cuadros y componentes de alta calidad, y vaya que me lleve una sorpresa al empezar a comparar cuadros mexicanos contra algunas importantes marcas extranjeras, y yo creo que esta informacion es necesaria para todos, alubike mercurio y vital son la misma empresa, el avance que se ha dado en alubike es debido que empezaron a maquilar para empresas extranjeras (si no, no podrían subsistir del pobre mercado mexicano) y les proporcionaron la tecnologia necesaria, es asi que alubike maquiló durante algún tiempo cuadros Rocky Mountain, que vienen siendo iguales a los XTA, es decir un cuadro asi es igual en tecnologia y calidad que un RM, además alubike maquila cuadros para BH, GT (el más conocido agressor es igual a un mercurio Ranger solo que varían los materiales) y sette (shadow frame, buen cuadro). por cierto los componentes vital para mtb son los mismos que son para SETTE (disponible solo en pricepoint.com), tal vez en lo que esta atrasado alubike es en tecnologia de carbon, ya que los nuevos cuadros de carbono y los componentes aero vital carbon dejan mucho que desear. Abordando el tema del carbon, hay una marca mexicana nueva que dice llamarse CARBONEUM, de pronto todos nos alegramos por que al fin teniamos acceso economico a las piezas de carbon, pero lo barato sale caro, para los que les interesa comprarse algún manubrio de esta marca, mejor ahorren y compren easton, hasta que esta marca no mejore sus procesos que tanto presumen, mejor no compren nada, quiero mucho a México y a su gente, y quien te quiere te dice la verdad. Es impresionante el avance tecnológico del mercado MTB y más aún el ingenio científico invertido en todo esto, México tiene los materiales, la tecnología e ingenieros para mejorar este mercado, pero no se donde esta el obstáculo, si es en los recursos, la infraestructura, o en la disposicion de quienes están en el mercado. SIGAN PEDALEANDO!!!!!!!!
> 
> LARGA VIDA AL METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (SOBRE TODO SI ES ALUMINIO 7005 JAJAJAJA)


Bienvenido, Nacho!!!

Gracias por los datos. Yo tuve (tengo) un poste Vital y un cierre. Recien jubilados por componentes mas nice, pero me parecieron buenos y económicos. Me laten.

La critica que siempre he hecho es que nuestros paisas no quieren/pueden/tratan de hacer bicis mas "de a deveras" para el usuario promedio. Hay alguna razon por la cual todo mundo termina comprandose una Cannondale/Trek/Specialized/etc y no es por ser malinchista... Es porque la relacion precio/calidad del paquete completo es mejor.

En fin, creo que en Mexico hay un mercado con mucho potencial y en el fondo somos nacionalistas... creo que se venderian bien.

Yo he tenido Turbo, Alubike y Benotto... De hecho preferi en su momento una Alubike a una Scott. Pero cuando busque una bici de mayor calibre, la Giant Warp se paso a traer a las nacionales para el presupuesto que tenia.

*Last Biker...* ... Por eso no dejo de escuchar a Dream Theater! Dios quiere tocar como Petrucci, pero despues de los 240bpm se sienta :devil:


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*depende el punto de vista*

Yo te puedo asegurar que depende el punto de vista para el que quieras la bicicleta para saber si es mejor alubike o Turbo. en mi experiencia personal te puedo decir que me hice de una fabulosa y altamente llamativa Turbo de doble suspension que me funciono maravillosamente, durante tres años que siempre le agradecere (aunque tuve la pena de deshcerme de ella porque ya ni los cacos se interesaban en ella).

Sin saber mucho de bici adquiri la flamante "birula" marca Turbo Modelo Inxia de color rojo "autografiada por Ziranda Madrigal!!" ( creo que esa firma costaba el precio total de mi bici) en sams poir la fabulosa cantidad de $2,100 pesos mexicanos, algo asi como 175 dlls, de componentes... de marca desconocida o marca sams... o marca turbo, hasta antes de hacer el upgrade, me encantaba el colorcito rojo en el desviador mitad plastico, mitad fierro colado mezclado con alumino.

La bautice como la Bulldozer, porque se comia cualquier camino, y mas cuando pesaba un poco mas que la pick up de mi papa, yo le estoy sumamente agradecido porque practicar sobre ella durante 3 años queriendo dar alcance a los cletos que andaban en Giants, Canons, y Specs, logro que se me hicieran pantorrillas de popoeye, y cuando hice el dramatico cambio de bici por una specialized hardrock (que es una bici pesada) era como estar pedaleando en una pluma de periquito en dieta... tanto que me sentia rodando por las nubes...

esos fueron tres años maravilloso, ya que en las bajadas, alcanzaba velocidades increibles... (sin pedalear ya que el peso hacia que la gravedad actuara en su mejor desempeño), tanto que no la parabas ni con chochos!!!, y por peso, siempre daba alcance a mis compañeros en las bajadas...

El rechinido de la suspension trasera era maravilloso ya que te brindaba un ritmo que permitia eficientar el pedaleo en ritmo, (esa si es tecnologia mexicana de a deveras y no pedazos), los cambios en lo puños en cualquier brinco promovian en mi el mejorar dia a dia, ya que al cambiarte la velocidad por el golpeteo en las piedras me esforzaba mas y mas en mantenerme logrando asi acompletar el cuerpo de un atleta en menos del tiempo esperado.

Esa turbo cambio mi vida, mis pantorillas, y ritmo cardiaco, al grado quie yo la recomiendo a profesionales para entrenarse... porque despues de rodar en esa... haces que hasta los triciclos sea un juego de niños!!!

si que para mi esa Turbo... fue sensacional.

Saludos
Alberto


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

alcarve said:


> Yo te puedo asegurar que depende el punto de vista para el que quieras la bicicleta para saber si es mejor alubike o Turbo. en mi experiencia personal te puedo decir que me hice de una fabulosa y altamente llamativa Turbo de doble suspension que me funciono maravillosamente, durante tres años que siempre le agradecere (aunque tuve la pena de deshcerme de ella porque ya ni los cacos se interesaban en ella).
> 
> Sin saber mucho de bici adquiri la flamante "birula" marca Turbo Modelo Inxia de color rojo "autografiada por Ziranda Madrigal!!" ( creo que esa firma costaba el precio total de mi bici) en sams poir la fabulosa cantidad de $2,100 pesos mexicanos, algo asi como 175 dlls, de componentes... de marca desconocida o marca sams... o marca turbo, hasta antes de hacer el upgrade, me encantaba el colorcito rojo en el desviador mitad plastico, mitad fierro colado mezclado con alumino.
> 
> ...


yo tengo una turbo audi, que me dieron en una compra, y done tooodos los componentes a un amigo y tortilla del MTB que iniciaba, me quede con el puro cuadro y arme una bici muy perrona, fox float, full xtr 2007, thompsons master piece, slr selle italia, ruadas mavic slr, pithon ligeras, etc, quedo de pelicula, pero el cuadro decia hecho en mexico, la neta el cuadro es giant pero ***** y con el logo de audi, como quiera esta buena y quedo pesando 8900, se ve buena lastima que sea mentira que es hecha en mexico...ya me habia emocionado....chin!!!!

saludos!


----------



## Hiarcs (Aug 2, 2010)

La Turbo a mi me ha funcionado excelentemente, le he dado uso rudo pero siempre le doy buen mantenimiento, es increible al "arranque", buena pieza, el model en cuestion es ss 358, recomendada ampliamente por experiencia propia.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Santo renacer de los muertos batman!!!! :eekster:  :eekster:  :eekster: :yikes:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Recordar es vivir.......*



ritopc said:


> Santo renacer de los muertos batman!!!! :eekster:  :eekster:  :eekster: :yikes:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja muy bueno , dada la tremenda agonía y poco movimiento de éste H.Foro (de lo cual todos los miembros tenemos nuestro granito de arena de culpa...) pues por lo menos hay que resucitar threads muertos o mas fríos que unas elodias.

Como dijo el sabio poeta " para que pensar , si ya todo está escrito " ja ja ja

Pongan mensajes , aunque sean viejos , total , recordar es vivir !!! ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

! :eekster:  :eekster:  :eekster: :yikes:

Que bueno que disfrutas, Hiarcs. Bienvenido y sigue pedaleando


----------



## Hiarcs (Aug 2, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> ! :eekster:  :eekster:  :eekster: :yikes:
> 
> Que bueno que disfrutas, Hiarcs. Bienvenido y sigue pedaleando


Gracias hehe, asi es lo disfruto, y si es curioso un thread antiguo, no esta de mas, siempre abra un momento (como todos nosotros alguna vez) quieran iniciarse en esto, saludos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Bueno puessss. Reviviendo a los muertos. 😬
Una persona me comento que Alubike le fabrica cuadros a Giant, ¿Será verdad?
¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?
Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Adolfo said:


> Bueno puessss. Reviviendo a los muertos. 
> Una persona me comento que Alubike le fabrica cuadros a Giant, ¿Será verdad?
> ¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?
> Saludos.


Muy posiblemente al reves... Que Giant le fabrique cuadros a Alubike.

Giant es el fabricante de bicis mas grande del mundo. Le fabrica bicis a muchas otras marcas chicas y grandes.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Adolfo said:


> Bueno puessss. Reviviendo a los muertos. 😬
> Una persona me comento que Alubike le fabrica cuadros a Giant, ¿Será verdad?
> ¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?
> Saludos.


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adolfo , pues que persona tan vaciladora te comento eso , buen puntacho de la persona tan vaciladora ....., al rato va a decir que Tornel le fabrica llantas a Good Year

Slds.
the last biker


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Santo renacer de los muertos batman!!!! :eekster:  :eekster:  :eekster: :yikes:


!!!


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Muchísimas Gracias Wrap y TLB.
No cabe duda que en este foro hay sabiduría cletera.
Saludos.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola The Last Biker, es mejor rodar que escribir en estos foros, lo que es lo mismo, tener una buena cleta (o a medias) y rodar en planito. Saludos y un abrazo!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

R.R. ,

Se pueden hacer las dos actividades , rodar y escribir , obvio que no al mismo tiempo jajaja.

Rodar te da el aprendizaje que se convierte en práctica y de ahí adquieres el conocimiento y la experiencia para poder escribir de mtbike.

Escribir te da la oportunidad de comunicarte con otras personas que comparten tu afición al mtbike .

En la década pasada este Foro fue bastante concurrido , muy entretenido y fue un lugar donde se compartían buenas experiencias , desgraciadamente se vino abajo y me parece que no hay vuelta de hoja , se acabó y punto. 

saludos.
the last biker.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Pues creo que en parte se debe a que algunas personas han encontrado otros intereses mas fuertes a esta actividad, hablo por mi también, aunque creo que nunca me dejo de gustar y extraño este estilo de vida.
Ahora mismo estoy entrenando y salgo s correr, y tocando el tema de bicis baratas , estoy armando uno turbo, di una de acero para SS, solo invertí en mazad deore y una que otra cosa a mi gusto, por qué? Simplemente por que es lo que yo requiero de momento, mi plata me la voy a quemar en un motor y transmisión y una buena suspensión para mi troca, ya son cuestión de perspectivas conforme a los años pasan, ya arme bicis, ahora me apasiona armar camionetas y manejarlas mucho mas, pero la pasión por las bicis me esta llegando de nuevo y para lo que hago solo necesito una HT eso si! De 27.5! Mientras me aventuro a decir que si rodaría con mi turbitovrn montaña! Saludos Luis!


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Croe que no hay que darse por vencido.
Los foros pueden revivir y agarrar pasión nuevamente.
Espero que ese sea el caso en este.
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Pues creo que en parte se debe a que algunas personas han encontrado otros intereses mas fuertes a esta actividad, hablo por mi también, aunque creo que nunca me dejo de gustar y extraño este estilo de vida.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Como no reviso mucho esta sección, no sé si se ha bajado de trafico, pero ahí en la sección de Commuting, siguimos platicando y chismeando diario, más o menos al igual que ustedes platicaban aquí. Los intereses sí se cambian por muchos (incluso para mi tambien), pero salen algunos y entran otros. Quizas esta sección está dando una siesta, luego vuelva. Espero.

Pero interesante la observación de Last Biker sobre el cambio desde compus a cellulares. Me imagino que eso tiene algo que ver con el asunto tambien. Todo dura tan poco en estos días! Viene VHS, el DVD lo tumba, luego casi se desaparece el DVD. Parece hace poco que solo algunos locos se metieron en compus y internet, al día sigiente, casi no puedes manejar la vida sin comprar el más moderno porque lo del año pasado ya agarra anuncios de "Browser not supported, please update". Chin, ni siquiera puedes buscar trabajo sin servicio y equipo de moda!

Okay, ya dejo de quejarme


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Entiendo lo del teléfono Luis, mira el mensaje que me "chute" ayer por la noche!

Por otra parte me refería que el ciclismo como tales un estilo de vida, así como otra actividad, sólo que quizá la balanza se incline a cierto lado, pero créeme! arriba de una bici me gusta darle con todo, y lo disfruto mucho.

Ya verás mi turbo que me armé, es para ir por las tortillas, paseos en Av. Reforma y la principal, entrenar y baquetear. 

Es como regresar a los inicios y eso es bueno no crees? 

Si ruedas con una rígida en montaña, ruedas en cualquier bici, cara o barata!

Para terminar, a mi me da nostalgia que antes me la pasaba viendo paginas de bicis y refacciones hace ya 15 años y ahora creo que uno va la grano, por la bici y las piezas que quieres, como dices, el rodar te permite saber lo que quieres y no al revés, el no rodar hace que pienses que lo mejor en refacciones y bicis es lo mejor para ti. ABSOLUTA MENTIRA! 

Un abrazo TLB!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Para terminar, a mi me da nostalgia que antes me la pasaba viendo paginas de bicis y refacciones hace ya 15 años y ahora creo que uno va la grano, por la bici y las piezas que quieres, como dices, el rodar te permite saber lo que quieres y no al revés, el no rodar hace que pienses que lo mejor en refacciones y bicis es lo mejor para ti. ABSOLUTA MENTIRA!


Eso es muy cierto... a mi se me baja el UGI cuando agarro la bici. Cuando ando de perezoso nomas ando pensando en que si tal componente esto y el otro.

Mi bici menos "toqueteada" es la de ruta, que es la que mas uso ultimamente.

Un abrazo toooc!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Rocky_Rene;... mi plata me la voy a quemar en un motor y transmisión y una buena suspensión para mi troca, ya son cuestión de perspectivas conforme a los años pasan, ya arme bicis, ahora me apasiona armar camionetas y manejarlas mucho mas, 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky René , 

Pues ya son muchos años que te retiraste de las bicis para darle al overjolin , súbete unas fotos de tus trocas y comenta de los motores , suspensiones y demás , aunque se supone que el Foro es de bicis a nadie nos molesta ver algún buen "overjolin"

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

Que tal.

Primeramente me presento, mi nombre es Oscar y soy nuevo en el foro.

Siempre he usado bicicleta pero solo para su uso básico nunca me había entusiasmado en el ciclismo de montaña hasta ahora, como antecedente les comento que siempre he tenido bicicletas comerciales, tales como BIMEX, y actualmente tengo una "chafita" marca GOSTA, que uso para las rodadas cada fin de semana, así que estoy en planes de comprarme una MTB de mejores prestaciones y es por eso que recurro a ustedes para una opinión.

Como ya lo han de suponer soy principiante del ciclismo de montaña y dentro de mi presupuesto puedo gastar en las siguientes bicicletas.

GIANT TALON 4 27.5" MOD 2015 $8400 MXN
ALUBIKE XTA EXPERT 29" MOD 2015 $8000 MXN
TREK 3500 DISC 2015 26" MOD $5850 MXN

Como no estoy muy familiarizado con los componentes y esos detalles cual me recomiendan? 
hasta donde he analizado la mejorcita es la GIANT TALON 4 aunque sea de la gama de entrada de esa marca pero el cuadro se puede actualizar porque es buen cuadro.

Ojala me puedan ayudar. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Óscar, felicidades por entrarle al ciclismo de montaña , te va a gustar.

Respecto a tu pregunta de bicis , de entrada descarta la Trek con ruedas 26 en estos momentos seria una mala decisión comprar una 26.

De las otras dos te recomendaría con los ojos cerrados la Giant , pero no veas la compra de esa bici con la idea de después "actualizar" el cuadro ya que así no funcionan las bicis de nivel de entrada .

Como ya lo he mencionado en otras ocasiones .....compra esa bici y úsala ! sal a rodar con frecuencia y empápate mas del mtbike , mientras tanto ve ahorrando para que dentro de un tiempo puedas adquirir una mtbike de gama superior a la actual.

En pocas palabras el cambio de componentes de gama media/alta a una bici de gama baja es tirar el dinero , es mejor y mas barato ahorrar para comprar una bici de mejor nivel, o como dicen por ahí " la mona aunque la vistan de seda , mona se queda ..."

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

Gracias.

Agradezco mucho su opinión. 

Con respecto a la giant, decÍa de actualizar partes puesto que la serie TALON comienza en la 4 la mas baja y termina en la 1 la mas cara todas poseen el mismo cuadro pero componentes mejores 

Talon 27.5 4 (2015) | Bicis Giant / Giant Bicycles | Mexico

TALON 4 CUESTA $8400 MXN
TALON 2 CUESTA $15000 MXN
:eekster:

Mismo cuadro pero componentes mejores. pero bueno en unas semanas mas me compro la GIANT


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Que tal TLB,
Por favor sacame de dudas.
A mi Alubike Risk (26") le estoy cambiando componentes.
Le he puesto lo siguiente:
Frenos Hidraulicos XT
Multiplicacion XTR (todavia sin instalar)
Desviador Trasero X.9
Desviador Delantero XTR (todavia sin instalar)
Mandos X.7

Mi idea es ir comprando poco a poco buenos componentes para al final comprar un buen cuadro y ponérselos, en lugar de ahorrar y comprar todo junto.

Ando Bien o me Regreso???

Saludos Cordiales y Muchas Gracias. 
pd: No solo para TLB, para TODOS.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Adolfo , 

La idea de ahorrar y juntar un buen dinerito para comprar una bici es buena siempre y cuando se pueda , me explico , primero que cada semana , quincena o mes nos sobre un billete y se pueda ahorrar ya que si no se tiene ese sobrante practicamente es imposible ahorrar , también es importante tener el hábito del ahorro porque si no se tiene también es imposible juntar lana , hay ocasiones en que ya se juntó lo suficiente y no falta la oportunidad de gastarlo en otra cosa :madmax:

Sucede que comprar una bici completa siempre va a salir bastante más económico que irla comprando por partes , una fabrica de bicis le compra a una fabrica de horquillas un contenedor completo o a una fabrica de componentes digamos a Shimano un contenedor de partes , de tal forma que el precio se abarata en una forma bastante interesante , una tienda compra unas cuantas horquillas o componentes a un precio más alto y por lo tanto al cliente final le llega a un precio alto .

Un ejemplo rápido y fácil , una buena horquilla aftermarket de aproximadamente 1000 dólares incluida en una bici completa como OE le sale al cliente entre 700 a 800 dolares.

La gran ventaja de armar la bici a la carta es (además de tener el billete...) es que la configuras a tu gusto y con los componentes que uno quiere.

Ahora bien , Hay un detalle a tomar muy en cuenta en la actualidad, algunas , no todas las fábricas de bicis ya ofrecen varias configuraciones y precios en cada uno de sus cuadros de tal forma que casi abarcan todos los gustos y presupuestos , hay compañías como Pivot que te ofrecen con un mismo cuadro de fibra de carbono la posibilidad de tener una bici completa desde 4600 hasta 10000 dólares y hay que tomar en cuenta que la de 4600 ya viene con componentes de gama media /alta y ruedas DT Swiss , en casos como esté SI VALE LA PENA ir mejorando uno que otro componente con el tiempo ya que la columna vertebral ( cuadro ) es el mismo así cueste 4600 o 10000 dólares.

Ahora tu ya compraste muy buenos componentes , pues ya síguele así , nada mas abusado cuando llegue el momento de comprar el cuadro , horquilla y ruedas , asegúrate muy bien que todo sea compatible , ya que con cada invento que hay cada año la compatibilidad de los componentes en relación a los features de los nuevos cuadros de gama alta si que varía.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

Al final Adquiri una talon 4

Excelente bicicleta, no se copara con las de centro comercial...

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Felicidades Oscar!
Te has hecho de muy buena maquina.
A la mía (Alubike Risk) le he ido cambiando componentes poco a poco, pues aunque a la larga me salga mas caro creo que es mas fácil juntar 2 o 3 mil pesos e invertirlos en un mejor componente y así nuevamente, que esperar a juntar 20 o 30 mil para una nueva bicicleta de mejor gama, que a final de cuentas la gama es dictada por los componentes que trae.
Y sobre todo, la esposa no se enoja si no se da cuanta que cambiaste un componente, pero si cambias de bici a producto de gallina que se entera. jajaja

Saludos


----------



## AVORER (Aug 10, 2015)

Hola.

Me llamo Ernesto y estoy en busca de mi primera bici de montaña, de momento tengo una Specialized Secteur que uso para trayectos en carretera pero, hay veces que dan ganas de aventurarse mas allá del asfalto o simplemente porque no la puedo llevar por caminos muy maltratados, por eso me cuelgo de este thread para que me den su opinión sobre éstas bicis.

Tengo éstas dos en mente: 
- Alubike XTA TEAM $14000

- Specialized Rockhopper Expert $22900

¿Realmente vale la pena pagar esos $8900 más por la Specialized? En papel trae mejores componentes la XTA (excepto los frenos y algunas cosas que se ven muy baratas como ruedas y manillar) pero, ¿que tal sale el cuadro Alubike contra el Specialized?.


Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

AVORER said:


> Hola.
> 
> Me llamo Ernesto y estoy en busca de mi primera bici de montaña, de momento tengo una Specialized Secteur que uso para trayectos en carretera pero, hay veces que dan ganas de aventurarse mas allá del asfalto o simplemente porque no la puedo llevar por caminos muy maltratados, por eso me cuelgo de este thread para que me den su opinión sobre éstas bicis.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

:nono:No vale la pena pagar los $8,900.00 mxn.:nono:

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

*Bautizo de la talon 4*

Ya tengo poco más del mes con la GIANT TALON 4, y ya la he rodado un par de cientos de kilómetros.
Muy buena un rodado suave, solo que había tenido problemas con la transmisión no hacia el cambio bien al bajar de piñones :/ después de la primera enlodada, la lave y lubrique re-ajuste y así mejoro un poco, pero hace días iba a toda máquina en mi bici por terreno con baches y sin darme cuenta se brincó la cadena del plato del medio al plato grande y di una pedaleada fuerte y adiós desviador delantero :madman:

Originalmente trae un ALTUS, que ronda los $130 pesos en línea, pero a la tienda que tengo acceso que está en una ciudad vecina solo me ofrecían una shimano alivio, que es para 9 pasos y cuesta $300 dude en comprarlo, aunque en un tiempo más me dan ganas de hacer el cambio a transmisión alivio.

Creen que me sirva el desviador Shimano Alivio Fd-m430?? Como reemplazo del FD-M310 (Altus) original?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Oscar Posada said:


> Ya tengo poco más del mes con la GIANT TALON 4, y ya la he rodado un par de cientos de kilómetros.
> Muy buena un rodado suave, solo que había tenido problemas con la transmisión no hacia el cambio bien al bajar de piñones :/ después de la primera enlodada, la lave y lubrique re-ajuste y así mejoro un poco, pero hace días iba a toda máquina en mi bici por terreno con baches y sin darme cuenta se brincó la cadena del plato del medio al plato grande y di una pedaleada fuerte y adiós desviador delantero :madman:
> 
> Originalmente trae un ALTUS, que ronda los $130 pesos en línea, pero a la tienda que tengo acceso que está en una ciudad vecina solo me ofrecían una shimano alivio, que es para 9 pasos y cuesta $300 dude en comprarlo, aunque en un tiempo más me dan ganas de hacer el cambio a transmisión alivio.
> ...


Si, los desviadores delanteros son muy flexibles en ese aspecto. No les importa si son de 8-9-10 pasos. Solo si son de 2 o 3 platos.


----------



## Oscar Posada (May 31, 2015)

Muchas gracias.

Apenas tenga viaje a "Tampico Tamaulipas" compro el Alivio.

Saludos.


----------

